# Is Aveeno a good skincare line?



## laura892 (Nov 25, 2007)

It sounds *really* promising with all the different options and descriptions they have.

I just really want to have an even tone. I just have some blemishes I'd like to clear up and I figured Aveeno products might do the trick.

ANYWAY, *I just wanted to hear what everyone thought of the line before I tried it* and maybe even some suggestions on what product to try.


----------



## Marisol (Nov 26, 2007)

I've tried their moisturizer and its ok. I didn't see any difference with it. Check out the review center for more reviews.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 26, 2007)

I like their moisturizers with SPF 30, especially Positively Ageless. But, other than that I haven't tried the rest of their skin care.


----------



## monniej (Nov 27, 2007)

i like aveen clear complexion foaming cleanser and the skin brightening moisturizer w/spf15.


----------



## lummerz (Nov 28, 2007)

Aveeno Continuous Protection Sunblock Lotion face spf 30 and aveeno positively ageless daily exfoliating cleanser work quite well.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Nov 29, 2007)

I really like their moisturizers. They are so light yet moisturize well. I know a couple of other people who use it too and like it.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Nov 29, 2007)

I use one of their heavier moisturizers for night time and winter and I like it.


----------



## revei (Nov 29, 2007)

Their Positively Radiant Cleansing Pads are really good. I had to stop using them b/c all of a sudden my skin got really sensitive and the pads were too abrasive for me. But it may be okay for you unless you're sensitive like me. HTH


----------



## jessiej78 (Dec 1, 2007)

The only thing I have used from their line is the hair-minimizing face lotion. This stuff really works! Their body lotions are excellent, too.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Dec 1, 2007)

I think their moisturizers and lotions are wonderful.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Dec 2, 2007)

I've tried the foaming clear complexion cleanser, and I liked it...I think it's a pretty decent line.


----------



## utmostrose (Dec 4, 2007)

Everything from their Oatmeal line is great! I had a really bad all-over face and body hive-irritation thing going on, and their soap and moisturizer were about the only things I could stand, plus they worked as well and/or better than pharmacy products for irritated/itchy/hivey/broken skin to soothe and heal and protect!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Dec 4, 2007)

i AM a huge fan of their calming foaming face cleanser, it is perfume free, very gentle, but at the same takes everything off your face (I had this problem before with delicate face washes that they would not be able to take the makeup and sunscreen off completely, but this one does it perfectly! )


----------



## Milah (May 14, 2009)

I used the positively ageless night cream and it broke my skin out real bad!


----------



## BeautyBlvd (May 30, 2009)

I love the new warming scrub it's great...


----------



## Cakdel (Jun 7, 2009)

i heard a lot of great review about Aveeno.

Plus they are a well known brand so i don't think their skin scare lines would be bad.

(their moisturizers are amazing)


----------



## Ssue (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm a fan of the Aveeno soy-based facial cleanser! It's very gentle with no fragrance. Since I have very fair, sensitive skin it is the one cleanser that I can use without my skin drying out or having a reaction...


----------



## Ricci (Jun 10, 2009)

U know this thread is 2 yrs old?


----------



## SalescoopSarah (Jun 11, 2009)

Aveeno skicare line boasts light textured moisturizers and products that are natural rather than processed. If you would like products that does not have strong fragrances and are light in texture, I would highly recommend Aveeno.


----------



## Jessica C (Jun 15, 2009)

Aveeno is a wonderful skincare line. I've used their serum and moisturizers and my skin looked and felt great! I also use their radiant foaming skin cleanser and it really does make my skin radiant! I have since moved on to using Extra Virgin Olive Oil and Pure Coconut Oil for all my skin care needs.

But I do recommend Aveeno for a store bought brand. It's worth the money.


----------

